

Ceylon 1.0 beta is feature complete - MrBuddyCasino
http://ceylon-lang.org/
Ceylon 1.0 beta is available, finally, a feature-complete implementation of the language.
======
eksith
I wonder if there are any projects named Dahomey. Or British Bechuanaland. Or
perhaps French Guinea?

PS: I'm originally from Sri Lanka, which used to be Ceylon under British rule.
I'm sure it's a wonderful project, but a bit silly (not to mention exploitive
since they even use an elephant in the logo) to name it after a colonial name
a lot of people struggled to get rid of.

Edit - On the footer :

    
    
      Ceylon is a trademark of Red Hat, Inc
    

How does that work exactly? Can any company just trademark the former colonial
name of a now sovereign nation?

~~~
gavinking
FTR, I've been emailed by quite a number of Sri Lankan citizens who were very
happy about the name of the project. But you can't please everyone, I suppose.

Also, FTR, Sri Lanka has been an independent nation for _65 years_. If it's
unclear, the Ceylon project does not endorse, nor were any of us alive during,
the former colonial rule of the island. Indeed, we're much more interested in
elephants than in british guys with funny hats.

> Can any company just trademark the former colonial name of a now sovereign
> nation?

Yes.

A trademark is a claim of exclusive use of a name for a certain type of
product or service, in this case, our trademark prevents other people from
naming their programming languages "Ceylon". You can find lots more
information about trademark law using Google, if you're curious.

